# Who do you use?.....



## marghewitt (Mar 26, 2013)

I am having a logo created for my business and am so excited! I want to switch to having my labels created professionally but don't have a clue who to contact.  Any suggestions or referrals would be greatly appreciated?!!!!!


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

I've always used the same guy for my logo designs and I've had lots of businesses and web sites.  He does a fantastic job.  I paid around $200 for the logo and they're all original + he sends me all the formats I need for websites, etc.  I absolutely love them and he's fast!  If you want his email address just let me know!  He's a graphic artist and computer 3D modeler.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 26, 2013)

Who makes your labels?


----------



## christinak (Mar 26, 2013)

He makes the designs and I print them out here...I have a really good printer for my other business.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 27, 2013)

I make my own labels as well and print them out using a laser printer.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 27, 2013)

waaaaa I want a laser printer!


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 27, 2013)

Myself with a $260 color laser printer


----------



## Lindy (Mar 27, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> waaaaa I want a laser printer!



They're not that expensive anymore....  just watch for sales.  I got one of my Samsung's for under $100 and the cost of toner isn't too bad.


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I just figured out what I am buying myself with part of my $500 Bingo winnings from last Saturday!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 27, 2013)

You won $500 at Bingo????  Holy crap lady!


----------



## marghewitt (Mar 29, 2013)

Lindy said:


> You won $500 at Bingo????  Holy crap lady!


 
Yep it was the first time I have played since I was in grade school. I actually won it on a pull tab ticket I got for a dollar while standing in line to buy my bingo cards. I'm going back to play again next week....


----------



## hellogorgeous (Mar 29, 2013)

I did all my own logo design for each of my 3 businesses (yup, 3!). But I LOVE this site! You basically put in a bid for a logo and people submit a bunch for you, like a contest. Then you get to choose which you like best  http://www.48hourslogo.com/


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 2, 2013)

Well Nell I did it! I submitted payment to www.48hourslogo.com to design a logo for me. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Badger (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope your logo comes out well for you!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope it's great, marg! WTG at winning Bingo!


----------



## hellogorgeous (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh yay! I hope it works well for you! And of course, we'd love to see what you choose as the winner.


----------



## Paintguru (Apr 3, 2013)

That is a pretty cool site!


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 3, 2013)

I will probably make my Avatar my logo like you did when I pick one. If not I certainly will post it just to show when done. I can't wait! Good use of my bingo winnings. I also decided not to buy a Laser printer because the toner is just way to expensive to keep up with I think. My family will benefit with the rest of my winnings because I bought a picnic table, a badminton set, an outdoor fire pit and several lawn chairs instead. SMORES A COMING!


----------



## Paintguru (Apr 3, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> I will probably make my Avatar my logo like you did when I pick one. If not I certainly will post it just to show when done. I can't wait! Good use of my bingo winnings. I also decided not to buy a Laser printer because the toner is just way to expensive to keep up with I think. My family will benefit with the rest of my winnings because I bought a picnic table, a badminton set, an outdoor fire pit and several lawn chairs instead. SMORES A COMING!



Not trying to convince you to buy a laser printer, but I believe toner is less expensive than ink jet per page of printing.  Also, ink jet colors will dry out if not used often, while laser toner cartridges will not.


----------



## lsg (Apr 3, 2013)

I make my own labels and cigar bands using Printmaster.


----------



## hellogorgeous (Apr 3, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> Not trying to convince you to buy a laser printer, but I believe toner is less expensive than ink jet per page of printing.  Also, ink jet colors will dry out if not used often, while laser toner cartridges will not.



Chris is right! Laser is cheaper in the long run. Each cartridge can do anywhere from 3000-6000 pages. Plus it's waterproof! I have a laser and inkjet and my inkjet sits in a corner collecting dust because I just love my laser too much.


----------



## Lindy (Apr 3, 2013)

I used to work as a digital printing professional (in other words I sold copiers and printers).  The difference in the cost of printing between an inkjet and a laser is significant.  What I do is set mine up to print in draft mode until I need it for printing labels....  I have an inkjet for printing on heat sensitive paper (paper with seeds in them etc.)


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 17, 2013)

*I got both!*



hellogorgeous said:


> Oh yay! I hope it works well for you! And of course, we'd love to see what you choose as the winner.


 
I bought a nice Brother Laser Color printer for $199 and picked this as the winning logo. Now I want to find someone to make a real web site for me.


----------



## Badger (Apr 18, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Lindy (Apr 18, 2013)

I _*love*_ that!  What an amazing logo!


----------



## marghewitt (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindy said:


> I _*love*_ that!  What an amazing logo!


 
Thank you Lindy. I really like it too. I am happy with the way it worked out and think I will advertise on my site.


----------

